# Where do you buy your jeans and what brand do you wear?



## TheShaun (Jun 3, 2010)

As the title says.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Levis Shrink to Fit 501's. Online at Levistrauss.com


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm fairly pedestrian in my blue jeans puchases. Jeans from The Gap fit me really well. Frankly, I think it's silly to spend $200 on a pair of jeans.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Levi's generally, but I have a pair of Nat Nast and a Ralph Lauren. All purchased for $7 or less at thrift shops.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

Levi's 559 Relaxed Straight. I buy from JC Penny when I have a $10 off coupon. They can then be had for $27.99 I'd like to try the 501 Shrink to Fit jeans but i'm a little nervous about getting them to fit right. They say to buy 2" bigger in the waist and 3" bigger in the length. I think it also says you should wear before you wash and I don't want to walk about with super baggy pants on. I also don't want to wash and have a lot of the color fade before I even wear them. I think i'll stick with pre washed/shrunk jeans for now.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

501's from anywhere are my personal favorites, because they will shrink to fit me. But, about twice a month I am around ranch work, including some on horseback, in Wyoming, where almost everyone else wears Wranglers.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Preacher said:


> Levi's 559 Relaxed Straight. I buy from JC Penny when I have a $10 off coupon. They can then be had for $27.99 I'd like to try the 501 Shrink to Fit jeans but i'm a little nervous about getting them to fit right. They say to buy 2" bigger in the waist and 3" bigger in the length. I think it also says you should wear before you wash and I don't want to walk about with super baggy pants on. I also don't want to wash and have a lot of the color fade before I even wear them. I think i'll stick with pre washed/shrunk jeans for now.


I recommend both versions of 501s, the pre-shrunk and the shrink-to-fit. They come out looking different from each other, expressing different moods.

With the shrink-to-fit version, I went through the whole ritual this summer of wearing them in the bath and walking about in them outside in the heat. But they didn't quite shrink enough, so I machine washed them in cold and dried them in the dryer, and they still didn't shrink nearly enough especially in the waist and thighs, so I took them and the receipt back to the Levis store and exchanged them. After all I had followed the store's advice and "sized up" a couple inches in the waist and 3 inches in the length. I got the next pair in my normal waist size (31) and got them 4 inches too long (34). I machine washed them in cold water and machine dried them, and they turned out great; they are too long in the right way, so I can roll them up. Now I let them hang dry. They have a slightly baggy, rockabilly type of appearance, the way they'd have looked on a 50s guy.

The pre-shrunk ones are slimmer and I suppose more contemporary looking, for what that's worth. The color is darker, closer to navy than the more true blue of the shrink-to-fits. The pre-shrunk ones, I wash in cold water and hang dry, keeping them away from the dryer no matter what.

So in my experience I recommend both versions, but I do not think you should go up in size at all in the waist because they start out very enormous. Just the length for the shrink-to-fits, probably 3 inches.


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 22, 2010)

A pair of hardly-faded 505s, and a pair of pretty faded Arizonas (my faves, actually, very well made). Total for both at Saver's, < $10. I am also in the $300-jeans-are-ridiculous camp. Christ, they're jeans.

Aloha, 

Poinz


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wore Levis 505s for about 35 years but have been wearing Lee Regular Fit for several years now that I buy at Kohls for about $20 or so.

Cruiser


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Depends on what I'm buying them for. I have a few pairs of Pointer Brand that I ordered online, but they are definitely not pre-washed, and shrink several inches in length and width. The Pointer jeans are made in the USA, if that matters to you. I have a few pairs of CE Schmidt jeans from tractor Supply that fit well, didn't shrink, and only cost about $14. I think they are Mexico or Bangladesh's finest. They hold up fine for yard work or other activities where I kind of consider the jeans disposable. On occasion I'll wear jeans to work or some other place where they can't have holes in them or paint and oil stains, and I usually wear a pair of 501s. I just buy them at a local department store on sale.

The next jeans I purchase will probably be more of the Pointer brand because they hold up well, are US-made, and only cost $36, which is cheaper than 501s. The 501 button fly is so darn cool though.

andy b.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Agave.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Dekelong supermarket or one of the other local places. No particular brand favourite, as long as quality, looks and fit is OK. I never pay highly inflated prices for famous names though.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Wranglers or J Pearsons in the supermarket. 

I just want mid-blue jeans that look tidy,whole,and clean. I don't want odd fits and twisted seams and holes and stains and rips and tears and raw denim and no hems and strange pockets and badges and transfers and turnups and straps and jewellery and so on.....ad nauseum!


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

Calvin Klein, Versace and Uni Qlo (very cheap but very fashionable jeans)


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Up until their recent demise, Bamford & Sons and more recently Seven For All Mankind - Made in USA and a great fit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Levi 501 Originals, most often purchased at Khol's, because that is where I've found the best pricing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I wore Levis 505s for about 35 years but have been wearing Lee Regular Fit for several years now that I buy at Kohls for about $20 or so.
> 
> Cruiser


There you go!!

I am wearing the one pair of jeans I now own and have owned them for more than 5 years now.

They may be the last pair I ever own.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a fan of the button fly now, too. 

I've never paid more than $20 for a pair of jeans, and I never will pay more than $20 for a pair of jeans. 

I'll freely admit- I shop for my pants in the low-quality teen-oriented shops like Hollister for my jeans. Several times a year they sell them for $20 or less, and I snag them then out of convenience. Quality is fine--they're jeans, after all. And they fit me nicely enough. Preshrunk is always the way to go for me.


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

$150 designer jeans aren't any more overpriced (relatively speaking) than a $90 BB OCBD, or cotton chinos for that matter. Plus, a lot of the designer denim are made in USA which adds value in many consumers' eye, either due to higher perceived quality or supporting US economy.

I enjoy Citizens of Humanity, and also some Levi's. It also depends on what you wear your denim with. If you primarily wear slacks, and only use jeans as bum-around wear or yard work, then I agree it would be foolish to spend >$20 on a pair. If, like me, you use them for a significant portion of daily wear and routinely pair them with sport coats, then I see no problem spending a few extra dollars.

Plus, as with all merchandise, if you pay the retail price you're a little goofy.


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

Currently, I am getting Banana Republic Jeans (Cue the scoffing and hissing).

My excuse? I'm 23, I look good in them, and the $50 I spend on them is barely 1/3rd the price BB wants for their jeans.


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

Costco, usually RL or CK (always under $40)


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

After trying everything under the sun and dipping my toe into selvedge, I'm back to GAP and Kirkland/Costco (great work/hunting jeans for ~$12).


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I love the cut of the 501, but I hate the button fly. The 505 is _supposed_ to be the zip fly version of the 501, but it isn't even close. The current 505 is cut with a huge rise and narrows too much at the bottom. The selection of colors and washes also leaves much to be desired. I'm currently wearing the 559 relaxed fit. I like the more modern fit and the colors aren't half bad.

I spent years scoffing at $200 denim. This past fall, I finally took the plunge and got 2 pairs (one light, one dark) of 7 For All Mankind jeans. I wear the relaxed straight and love them. Even better, my wife loves them. They are thin, lightweight, soft, a little stretchy, and look great with lots of different pieces. You can dress them up much easier than a pair of Levis.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Gap Selvage, Levis Matchstick kaihara selvage. That's it, I don't need any more jeans. I also have some AG's snagged at the Rack for $10.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gap selvage. 

Btw, anybody have any experience with Bills 5-pocket canvas?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

riyadh552 said:


> Gap selvage.
> 
> Btw, anybody have any experience with Bills 5-pocket canvas?


If you mean the weathered canvas, I have a pair. They are very soft and very nice. It's a good fit. Not slim but not loose, nice rise, good leg opening. Bills uses the same fit for all of their seasonal 5 pocket pieces.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I buy my jeans at Lands End. The last 2 pair were in Overstocks at $14.99 each.

I can't see $150 - $200 for jeans.

Chris


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I have some Claiborne, Nat Nast Maverick's, Calvin Klein, LL Bean, and Hugo Boss.
I like finding deals on Ebay.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Levi's 527 Boot Cut - have about 6 pair. Sizing sucks, as they are all different colors/washes, and all fit differently. Still have trouble in the thigh/seat area (I'm larger there than a 'normal' person with the rest of my measurements). From JAM Apparel near Toms River, buddy's family store. Can be had at Kohl's on sale in the $45 range...


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

Levis 501 in shrink-to-fit or in the premium USA made washes on sale at various places. Original Penguin shops have them from time to time in odd lengths. I just picked up two pair for seriously short money.


----------



## audog (Apr 19, 2009)

Diamond Gusset or All American, made in USA of USA cotton!


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

naked and famous
APC
Iron Heart
Sugar Cane
Left Field
Roy
RRL


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to be a 501 man, but lately I've been wearing the 13MWZ wranglers I grew up with. I buy those at the local feed store.

In the last couple months I decided to update my denim a touch with some new washes and found that 505's (which I'd never worn before) fit me like a dream and come in both classic and modern washes. The fit is like a slightly looser 501 with a zip fly and wider leg opening. I buy them at Kohls because it's the closest store to me that carry them.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> If you mean the weathered canvas, I have a pair. They are very soft and very nice. It's a good fit. Not slim but not loose, nice rise, good leg opening. Bills uses the same fit for all of their seasonal 5 pocket pieces.


Thank you for the feedback. I'm thinking about ordering a pair.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Levi 501 Originals, most often purchased at Khol's, because that is where I've found the best pricing.


Ditto - I wait till they are both on sale and they send me a 30% voucher then stock up.

Paying for designer jeans is not something I consider sensible.... and I don't like the way they look.


----------



## simonfoy (Mar 18, 2010)

Jeans, Jeans? What are these "Jeans" you speak of?


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brooks Brothers jeans--comfortable and very durable.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

501s from the Levi outlet store about 1/2 hr. from me.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

STF 501s (take a bath in them), ordered from a place in Texas: $29.
Also a pair of 501s ordered from Yoox for $29: not advertised as such, but turned out to be a pair of LVC (with a rather extravagant retail price.) I could do without the phony wear, but they _are _constructed like the 501s I remember from the '60s, which is nice.

The bathtub fit 501s have drawn compliments. No one has ever mentioned the LVCs.

I happen to have known the owners of two major designer jeans labels, one in the '80s and one current era. Judging by their lifestyles, there is quite an ample profit margin in the designer jeans business.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

simonfoy said:


> Jeans, Jeans? What are these "Jeans" you speak of?


Blue jeans. Five pocket trouser designs, crafted of heavy, denim fabric and originally designed as work wear but, more recently popularized as casual wear!


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

My approach to denim pants is the same as my approach to desert chukkas: stay with the brand that is iconic. I wear only Levis and only 501s, shrink-to-fit and pre-shrunk. I buy mine on eBay, so that I can get khaki, OD, and grey (steel?). I no longer wear blue jeans.

The shoes that usually go with the jeans are, of course, Clark's. Sometimes desert boots, sometimes desert Khans.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm really sort of surprised at the number of 501 responses... I like them for the button fly and the rather "boring" fit (not skinny, not loose, not "comfort", not flared). 

What is it that draws so many other board members to them?


----------



## lab1dobie (Nov 21, 2008)

L.L. Bean Jeans. Natural fit. Can't be beat for $29.99 Very, very comfortable!


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

David_E said:


> I'm really sort of surprised at the number of 501 responses... I like them for the button fly and the rather "boring" fit (not skinny, not loose, not "comfort", not flared).
> 
> What is it that draws so many other board members to them?


Not too loose, not too tight, button fly, rigid (undistressed), American classic. Just about sums it up for me. I only like the Shrink to Fits though. However, I don't own any now because I moved on to selvage and 501 STF selvage is kind of junk.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

Wrangler, from either their online store or a quality western outfitters. I think the past couple pairs that I've bought were ~$25, with free shipping.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

David_E said:


> I'm really sort of surprised at the number of 501 responses... I like them for the button fly and the rather "boring" fit (not skinny, not loose, not "comfort", not flared).
> 
> What is it that draws so many other board members to them?


Personally I'm not drawn to them. I wore them back in the mid-60's but at some point switched to 505's. I prefer the convenience of the zipper which is consistent with my desire for simplicity in my clothing. Later in life I switched again, this time to Lee jeans where I suppose I will remain for the rest of my jean wearing life.

I've been wearing jeans regularly since 1955, but I long ago stopped trying to make a fashion statement with them. After all, they are just jeans. I'm just glad I have enough Lee jeans to last quite a few years because Kohls raised their price from $19.95 to $23.95, which is more than I really want to pay for jeans. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

David_E said:


> I'm really sort of surprised at the number of 501 responses... I like them for the button fly and the rather "boring" fit (not skinny, not loose, not "comfort", not flared).
> 
> What is it that draws so many other board members to them?


When I was a kid they were the jeans everyone had to have. Blame the marketing folks for that. :icon_smile_wink: Besides, can you imagine Bruce Springsteen wearing a pair of Jordache jeans on the cover of "Born In The U.S.A."????

andy b.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

J. Crew jeans are awesome.


----------



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I happen to have known the owners of two major designer jeans labels, one in the '80s and one current era. Judging by their lifestyles, there is quite an ample profit margin in the designer jeans business.


I happen to know the Waltons are all billionaires. Evidently, Wal-Mart has *quite* the ample profit margin. :icon_headagainstwal Your friends own companies that are doing well, did you expect them to be living in poverty? Not to mention with a high-cost item they _have _to have higher margins. You can't sell a Bentley with the same margin as a Jetta or you would go out of business. 

I should note I read an article in NYT a while back about $500 chinos, and one of the guys who makes them said he can't even afford the pants he makes. So even with a 250-300% mark-up (which I think is a fair guess) you're not automatically rolling in cash.



El_Abogado said:


> ... I no longer wear blue jeans.


I'm really pleased to hear someone say this. I wear jeans all the time, and they're usually grey or black or white or some other color. I do still wear blue jeans, but it's more on occasion while everyone else I know where's them almost exclusively. It's kind of annoying to see a picture of everyone wearing the same color pants.

Billionaire Boys Club. I just picked up two pairs off Gilt and I'm very pleased with them. Japanese demin, not raw. Probably the nicest jeans I own.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Personally I'm not drawn to them. I wore them back in the mid-60's but at some point switched to 505's. I prefer the convenience of the zipper which is consistent with my desire for simplicity in my clothing. Later in life I switched again, this time to Lee jeans where I suppose I will remain for the rest of my jean wearing life.
> 
> I've been wearing jeans regularly since 1955, but I long ago stopped trying to make a fashion statement with them. After all, they are just jeans. I'm just glad I have enough Lee jeans to last quite a few years because Kohls raised their price from $19.95 to $23.95, which is more than I really want to pay for jeans. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I have long grudgingly liked your debunking posts; they are so piquant! But your comment, "after all, they are just jeans" strikes an off note -- if I may say so. For I believe that all clothes, for you, are "just" whatever they are. No item seems to rise above being "just" an article of clothing, rather than something to get all tied in knots about, and I totally agree.

Given your non-hierarchical philosophy of clothing, I'd have think jeans might as well receive as much scrutiny as anything else, and that a wearer might sensibly choose a darker color or preferred fit among brands that cost a bit more.

That, or the whole point is reverse snobbery: I only paid 19.95 because HEY ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME? PEOPLE??? -- because I'm no sucker for fiddlin' with my clothing overmuch. Except for the posting about it a lot on a forum.

insert it (smiley face)


----------



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

^ Hahaha, +10


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

lab1dobie said:


> L.L. Bean Jeans. Natural fit. Can't be beat for $29.99 Very, very comfortable!


After many years of Levi's I recently discovered LLB jeans. They were 15% off a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Given your non-hierarchical philosophy of clothing, I'd have think jeans might as well receive as much scrutiny as anything else, and that a wearer might sensibly choose a darker color or preferred fit among brands that cost a bit more.


You might have a point there because pretty much do view clothing, all clothing, in that vein. If it fits well, looks good, and serves it's intended purpose I'm generally happy with it. When I say that jeans are just jeans, I mean that I have no special expectations for them. In other words when I'm wearing them they don't have to be anything other than what they are, a pair of ubiquitous jeans.



> That, or the whole point is reverse snobbery: I only paid 19.95 because HEY ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME? PEOPLE??? -- because I'm no sucker for fiddlin' with my clothing overmuch.


That's not my point at all. If I can get what I want for $19.95, and by that I mean a pair of jeans that look good, fit well, and are reasonably durable, why would I want to pay more? Clearly if I could not get what I wanted for $19.95 I would pay more, and I see no reason to be embarrassed by the fact that this isn't something that I devote a great deal of time or money to.

In my younger days I probably did expend more time and money on buying the "right" jeans, whether it was the boot cut or bell bottoms of the early 70's to the multitude of washes in the 80's and 90's; however, in a few days I will be 62 years old and now all I want are plain old basic jeans, nothing more. Here is a picture I posted last week of me wearing a pair of my $19.95 jeans and I can honestly say this is all I want out of a pair of jeans.










Actually I was hesitant to post this pic again because I've been waiting for criticism of the black belt. Let me get ahead of the curve on that. I had worn the jeans the night before and left the belt in overnight. I got dressed in a hurry the next morning and totally overlooked the belt. It wasn't until I looked at the picture that I realized that I had forgotten to change to a brown belt that morning. Getting old is hell. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm actually more disturbed by the prospect of black shoes with blue jeans... I hope they were biker boots at least.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Leighton said:


> I'm actually more disturbed by the prospect of black shoes with blue jeans...


You should know that one doesn't wear brown shoes after six. :icon_smile_big:

Actually I have a couple of pairs of black shoes that I wear with jeans. My favorites are my black Adidas Stan Smiths. Just because I'm old doesn't mean I have to be an old fogey.

Cruiser


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

lab1dobie said:


> L.L. Bean Jeans. Natural fit. Can't be beat for $29.99 Very, very comfortable!


You got that right. Nothing better in my book.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Made in California said:


> I happen to know the Waltons are all billionaires. Evidently, Wal-Mart has *quite* the ample profit margin. :icon_headagainstwal Your friends own companies that are doing well, did you expect them to be living in poverty? Not to mention with a high-cost item they _have _to have higher margins..............


Though I was purposefully vague in my statement, believing that my intent would be evident, it appears I must spell it out.
_Many _brands of expensive "designer" jeans are merely products of marketing, and are successful simply due to the large number of people who will happily buy into that marketing. Yes, they might be cut and assembled well (though in many cases they are produced in "offshore" factories) but often their perceived value has much more to do with fad than any other factor. ....And fads are fleeting. (Without naming names, I can assure you that the '80s brand of jeans, whose owner I knew at that time, would now sooner be the punchline of a joke than something someone would actually wear.)

With aggressive marketing, low-cost, mass-produced clothing can be sold to a gullible public at exorbitant prices. 
The huge profit margin has nothing to do with the production cost of the item (and your notion that higher priced items "have to" have higher profit margins is utter nonsense. It often is quite the opposite.)


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*So Fine*

Does anyone remember this movie: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083099/ ? It came out in the height of the designer jean craze of the late 70s. The premise if I recall from so long ago, was that the protagonist manages to get his too-tight jeans badly ripped in the rear and came up with the quick solution of lining the torn jeans with a plastic bag simply so that he could get to where he was going without being completely exposed. Someone noticed...and then the look caught on.

Does anyone remember Jordache? (sp?)

Like Cruiser at company, I have a hard time with the idea of high-end denim. I understand wanting clothes that look get and are well made, but a lot of what I read about these days goes well beyond that. What the hell is selvage, anyway? Jeans are jeans. The point, even when dressed up, is to demonstrate a degree of nonchalance. They're technically work pants, after all. Thus paying too much attention to the jeans as almost paradoxical.

There will always be a place for better denim and better jeans, but the excesses of the current wave will fade. The price tag is too steep. Besides, it always seemed that since jeans are sort of iconic, icons matter. Thus jeans = Levis (with a nod to the taste for Wranglers in the West). The other brands will come and go, but Levis, unless the Levi company really blows it (is it still family owned?), will endure.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> Though I was purposefully vague in my statement, believing that my intent would be evident, it appears I must spell it out.
> _Many _brands of expensive "designer" jeans are merely products of marketing, and are successful simply due to the large number of people who will happily buy into that marketing. Yes, they might be cut and assembled well (though in many cases they are produced in "offshore" factories) but often their perceived value has much more to do with fad than any other factor. ....And fads are fleeting. (Without naming names, I can assure you that the '80s brand of jeans, whose owner I knew at that time, would now sooner be the punchline of a joke than something someone would actually wear.)
> 
> With aggressive marketing, low-cost, mass-produced clothing can be sold to a gullible public at exorbitant prices.
> The huge profit margin has nothing to do with the production cost of the item (and your notion that higher priced items "have to" have higher profit margins is utter nonsense. It often is quite the opposite.)


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

The Chinese word for jeans is 牛仔裤, which literally mens 'cowboy pants', obviously a reference to the garment's rural origins. Would anyone really be wanting to pay a large sum of money for 'Made in China' *cowboy pants*?, just because they have fancy logo or name on the rear?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't have an issue with high-end denim, akin to my level of comfort with other clothing (the usual focus of the forum, etc...). I guess I'm not ready for bespoke jeans, but I certainly am comparably picky with regards to fit as I am with my typical work wear suiting. And marketing aside, I think there are brands that have a particular fit that comes with a given price. Thankfully, classic denim style (501s) is at a much more approachable price point than comparable classic dress clothing (which brings the question, "what would you consider a comparable RTW suit manufacturer to Levis?"). Back to the question, I currently love the line of jeans recently introduced by the Gap. Multiple fits and finishes to accomodate varied tastes, with a very plain (which I love) finish and pocket (no detailing). I own both the "authentic" cut in resin and the "slim straight" in selvage, and am very impressed by the value (product/price). Last year I splurged and bought a pair of APC New Standards, which are probably 3x the money, but make me feel like a rock star. It is a clearly better quality denim, but my only regret is that I'm at a life stage where it'll be years until break them in.


----------



## TomNYC (May 6, 2010)

TheShaun said:


> As the title says.


William Rast are my current fav's, slim without being skinny, durable feeling denim, non-flamboyant pocket embroidery, and often a contrast color stitch on the inseam. Let's me be current without being trendy.
Also in the line-up:
Dylan George
7 For All Mankind
M75

I've gotten almost all my jeans at Saks Off 5th at significant discounts ... usually jeans priced $189 - $279 that I've paid somewhere between $27 - $50.


----------



## mikeh (Feb 18, 2011)

I had to laugh when I realized what my real answer in this thread would be. It's cold in Wisconsin, so lately I've been wearing a pair of flannel lined jeans that I got for $15 at ALDI. That's right. I bought them because I wanted warmer jeans, but they turned out to be really comfortable and I'm starting to worry about what I'll switch to when the weather warms up - I don't really like the last pair of jeans I bought, so I'm a little stuck. Maybe I just won't wear jeans April through September.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I buy my jeans at walmart: Wranglers for around $18. 

Hey if you want to pay more for just jeans go ahead. But that's not the way I roll. They are just jeans and I dub them "JUST jeans".

But hey that's me. 

DID YOU HEAR ME?????


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

David_E said:


> I'm really sort of surprised at the number of 501 responses... I like them for the button fly and the rather "boring" fit (not skinny, not loose, not "comfort", not flared).
> 
> What is it that draws so many other board members to them?


Same things! They're classic and consistent, not chasing fashion or varying much over the years. If jeans can be trad, then 501s are. I've been wearing 501 STF since the early 80s. There have been ups and downs in quality and cuff size, but mostly they're the same. My latest ones from Sears are the best I can remember -- no flaws in the fabric or misshapen shrinkage, and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Himself said:


> They're classic and consistent, not chasing fashion or varying much over the years.


Actually Levis 501s started out as overalls and only had one back pocket. For some reason Levi Strauss began adding belt loops to these overalls and it was only after men started cutting off the top half and wearing them with belts that they started to resemble the 501 of today. The 501s have changed more since their introduction than you might have realized.

To be honest with you the 501s that I wore in the late 50's seemed different from what I see in the stores today, but I can't quite put my finger on what it is that is different. Maybe it's just a faulty memory. At any rate I switched to the 505s because I preferred the zipper.

Cruiser


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Slimmer cut, better quality workmanship, and selvage denim from Cone Mills.

That's why we have Japanese repro's that cost $250+


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Leighton said:


> Slimmer cut, better quality workmanship, and selvage denim from Cone Mills.
> 
> That's why we have Japanese repro's that cost $250+


Is that the 'Made in Macau'* Evisu ones that I've seen? IMO a lot of money just for some painting on the bum.

* Macau SAR unlike Hong Kong SAR, is still a place for cheap manufacturing.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> With aggressive marketing, low-cost, mass-produced clothing can be sold to a gullible public at exorbitant prices. The huge profit margin has nothing to do with the production cost of the item (and your notion that higher priced items "have to" have higher profit margins is utter nonsense. It often is quite the opposite.)


I apologize for only using part of your entire quote, but I agree 100% with you statement, and have a perfect example of the above portion of your quote.

While walking through Nordstroms the other day with my daughter she naturally "had to" stop by the shoe department. While she was browsing, I happened to be standing in front of a display of "Tory Burch" (sp) shoes. I picked up a pair that was a pair of flats that literally looked and felt like a hybrid between a slipper and ballet shoe. The sole of the shoe was about 1/16" of some flimsy material, and the uppers were basically an unconstructed leather with elastic to keep the shoe on the foot. You could LITERALLY fold the shoe in half with two fingers. There was no lining, no Goodyear welt, no stitching, no craftsmanship, etc. And of course the shoes were made in China or some third world country where labor costs are not even a factor.

The entire cost of materials had to be between $3-$5. The shoe cost was about $250. I almost fell over.

Then I looked down at my Allen Edmonds, which are partially hand made, completely in the U.S.A., with quality leather uppers, leather lining, leather soles, etc., etc., and will last me for many years and can be reconditioned. At that point I realized that either the Tory Burch customer was getting grossly ripped off or I had a bargain on my feet.

So Checkerboard hit the nail directly on the head. It's ALL about marketing and about what the consumer is willing to pay. In this case and many cases, it obviously has nothing to do with quality or value.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> Is that the 'Made in Macau'* Evisu ones that I've seen? IMO a lot of money just for some painting on the bum.
> 
> * Macau SAR unlike Hong Kong SAR, is still a place for cheap manufacturing.


....

No.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Not this conversation again.

Have any of you ever seen a nice pair of jeans from selvage denim? It's very thick and stiff, completely different from the denim you are used to. You can immediately feel and see the difference.

And Levis 501's have changed drastically over the years. From the denim used to the level of workmanship, and most importantly, the fit. If you are a hardcore believer in the 501 "classic" style, you would be buying the expensive repro jeans instead of the modern 501's.

The expensive repro. jeans go out of their way to use vintage equipment, the same cuts, selvage denim, and even vintage rivets or zippers-- or when that is impossible, as close to original as they can get. I don't see how that is any different than the expensive "trad" clothing brands many of the posters here favor.

Just like with anything else, there are trendy brands that slap a label on the ass and expect you to pay more. But like Leighton mentioned, for many of these brands you're paying money for hand-stitching, "Made in US," and special manufacturing methods. Same kinds of things people here look for in other items of clothing. It's just a matter of whether you care enough about the difference to pay the price.

If jeans are just jeans to you, you can easily get a pair for 25% or less of the price the expensive designers charge that feel okay and look decent to 95% of the population. _Just like dress shirts, chinos, suits, ties, and everything else that is talked about on these boards._


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> You might have a point there because pretty much do view clothing, all clothing, in that vein. If it fits well, looks good, and serves it's intended purpose I'm generally happy with it. When I say that jeans are just jeans, I mean that I have no special expectations for them. In other words when I'm wearing them they don't have to be anything other than what they are, a pair of ubiquitous jeans.
> 
> That's not my point at all. If I can get what I want for $19.95, and by that I mean a pair of jeans that look good, fit well, and are reasonably durable, why would I want to pay more? Clearly if I could not get what I wanted for $19.95 I would pay more, and I see no reason to be embarrassed by the fact that this isn't something that I devote a great deal of time or money to.
> 
> ...


getting old is [can be] a ball and i know. you are just a young whipper snapper, and i have over two decades on you. just wait and see.
now about jeans. i wear custom made "6p" jeans at four bills a pop. and i get to tell the tailor how to make them. 
thats fun. but sometimes he gets aggravated and we argue. but we are still friends, we dont have much choice in the matter.
i am very happy with my most exclusive jeans in the world.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

I hope he throws in a $65 t-shirt!!


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

A $65 bespoke t-shirt!


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> Not this conversation again.
> 
> Just like with anything else, there are trendy brands that slap a label on the ass and expect you to pay more. But like Leighton mentioned, for many of these brands you're paying money for hand-stitching, "Made in US," and special manufacturing methods. Same kinds of things people here look for in other items of clothing. It's just a matter of whether you care enough about the difference to pay the price.
> 
> If jeans are just jeans to you, you can easily get a pair for 25% or less of the price the expensive designers charge that feel okay and look decent to 95% of the population. _Just like dress shirts, chinos, suits, ties, and everything else that is talked about on these boards._


AMEN!


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> I hope he throws in a $65 t-shirt!!


i would but it will cut into my profits.

but then i dont want to loose my only customer. worry worry worry


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> A $65 bespoke t-shirt!


if you can find me a source. the next time i make me another jean i will give me one.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I do not buy Jeans and would not be caught dead in Jeans. They are too mass marketed and folks are too cloned in them. There are too many other fabrics available steeped in Tradition that are more individualistic and apart from the masses. Monkey see Monkey do.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Actually Levis 501s started out as overalls and only had one back pocket. For some reason Levi Strauss began adding belt loops to these overalls and it was only after men started cutting off the top half and wearing them with belts that they started to resemble the 501 of today. The 501s have changed more since their introduction than you might have realized.
> 
> To be honest with you the 501s that I wore in the late 50's seemed different from what I see in the stores today, but I can't quite put my finger on what it is that is different. Maybe it's just a faulty memory. At any rate I switched to the 505s because I preferred the zipper.


A colleague of mine just had delivered from Taobao, what was described as 'Levi 501s' and had the Levi 501 tags and labelling. But they looked nothing like the 501s I wore in the 80s and 90s. I thought my 'old skool' 501s where well made, not too stiff or heavy, not sure if they where selvaged or salvaged denim, but they certainly lasted OK, and where quite reasonably priced. What he got from Taobao has a zip fly, red buttons, rivets and stitching, and a really odd mottled soft denim which probably wont last longer than a few months. Looking absolutely nothing like the 501s that I remember. Could be a knock-off though.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure sounds like a fake to me Mike. Modern 501s still have button flys and either silver or bronze buttons.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Leighton, I thought as much. 

By coincidence I had two friends from a Guangzhou jeans factory contact me tonight for some help with English. If their factory is making real or fake 501s, who knows.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

oxford said:


> I do not buy Jeans and would not be caught dead in Jeans. They are too mass marketed and folks are too cloned in them. There are too many other fabrics available steeped in Tradition that are more individualistic and apart from the masses. Monkey see Monkey do.


And Monkey right on cue!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?107884-Cable-Car-Announces-Sale-30-off&p=1143908#post1143908


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

oxford said:


> I do not buy Jeans and would not be caught dead in Jeans.


Of course if you were dead you really wouldn't have much say in the matter, would you? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

oxford said:


> I do not buy Jeans and would not be caught dead in Jeans. They are too mass marketed and folks are too cloned in them. There are too many other fabrics available steeped in Tradition that are more individualistic and apart from the masses. Monkey see Monkey do.


This goes for pants in general. I see people wearing them everywhere I look: Legs going into tubes of fabric.

I'd prefer to wear no pants at all, so that I could "stand out", but the monkeys and their animal friends already cornered the market.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> This goes for pants in general. I see people wearing them everywhere I look: Legs going into tubes of fabric.
> 
> I'd prefer to wear no pants at all, so that I could "stand out", but the monkeys and their animal friends already cornered the market.


What about a toga? No pants, you would stand out (except maybe at a frat party), and no one has cornered the market as far as I know. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jean shopping is about the only kind of clothes shopping that I abhor. :icon_pale:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ada8356 said:


> Jean shopping is about the only kind of clothes shopping that I abhor. :icon_pale:


You may be making it more difficult than it has to be. Here's how I do it. I drive to the nearest Kohls and go to the jeans section, find my brand (Lee), and look through them for a pair in my size. I then take them to the counter and pay for them. If there isn't a line at the counter the entire process in the store only takes about five minutes.

When you factor in that I only do this once every 4-5 years or so, it's really painless; and considering that I wear jeans for at least a portion of nearly every day of the year, if you don't wear them that much you won't even have to shop for them as often as I do.

Personally I don't like shopping for clothes period. I wish they would just magically appear in my closet; however, given that shopping for jeans takes only a few minutes every few years it has to be about the easiest clothes shopping that one can do. For me it's difficult to "abhor" something that small in the overall scheme of things. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well you nailed one of my main problems in your 2nd sentence... I have no 'brand'. There is no-telling how many pairs of jeans I've purchased that end up sitting in the closet because I decide I don't really like the look/fit/feel. I rarely wear jeans... but it's even more rare than it has to be because I don't have any I like wearing anyway!


----------



## Rick Diesel (Mar 11, 2009)

I see that most people here are fans of the 501 jeans. I agree that the 501s are pretty good jeans. I do find it suprising that in this group of people that not more of you have found something better than 501s. I personally wear Diesel Jeans and a brand called Chip and Pepper for everyday denim type wear. If you are looking for a dressier pair of denim pants, I suggest Double Ralph Lauren or some nice darker Lacoste. All of these pants can be found at Nordstrom Rack for a fraction of what the MSRP would be. If spending $100 for a pair denim pants seems to crazy, do yourself a favor and find Chip and Pepper online or a store that carries them, you will not regret the purchase.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow. Chip and Pepper isn't available anywhere in Houston. Looks like I'll be skipping them.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Iron Heart 634 in winter, Sugar Cane 2009 in summer.

Regards,


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not surprised. AAAC members don't like wearing jeans, they wear chinos and wool pants or corduroys. Styelforum is all about the jeans for casual wear.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Leighton said:


> I'm not surprised. AAAC members don't like wearing jeans, they wear chinos and wool pants or corduroys. Styelforum is all about the jeans for casual wear.


Well personally, I'll probably avoid all contact with Style Forum based on the one and only thread I saw on there when google searching "Todd Shelton". No worthwhile information from any poster. Lots of flaming and condescension about pretty much everything.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

These days, I'm wearing J Crew "vintage slims" in a dark resin wash. Hey, I tried them on and they looked great. I had the sales assistant pull the last two pair in my size off the mannequins when I found out they were marked down to 17 bucks.

Everybody else around here wears Wranglers.


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

501's Original from anywhere (usually Dillards) but J Crew ($158?!) and BB ($148?!). 

Eddie Bauer jeans. They change the design every now and then so it only works for me every now and then. However, when they work they work really well. My favorite.

GAP 1969. Gifts from my wife but my least favorite. A bit too long but I've been nuking them in the wash and dryer (I never use the dryer on jeans) and they finally look and feel ok.

I don't care to buy them pre-faded or pre-holed because eventually they all fade and start to get 'holey'. Anything more than $50 I ignore because higher prices are reserved for khakis/chinos, slacks, and cords.

I love jeans and wear them often for work and leisure. I'm a jean + tshirt kinda guy so I guess I belong more on SF (no acct) than here. I make it a rule never to wear baggy (form fitting but not tight), no stupid tshirts (e.g. "I'm with stupid"), never look like I've been sleeping in it, and never wear sneakers with it (ignore Seinfeld) because I'm short and it makes me look like I'm in Jr High.


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

Up until very recently I've only purchased generic jeans for $30 or less. I've since decided that I'm no longer going to do that. After trying on a pair of what most consider "high-end" jeans, I can honestly say the difference in price is for the FIT and, for some, the fact that they're made in the USA. A pair of quality jeans can take up to six hours to make from what I understand.

I'm a woman. I'm petite and I have always hated the process of trying to find jeans that fit and accentuated my body until now. Now that I've personally seen the difference I will no long call people crazy for spending $100 + for a pair of jeans. I don't buy them because of any name associated with them. In fact, the store that I've fallen in love with is a local one with two locations in Philadelphia--Charlie's Jeans. The owner sells his own brand as well as the bigger name brands. The sales associates can look at you and know exactly what pair will make you look the best and they teach you what to look for so you're a better shopper for yourself. The jeans I buy going forward will have a classic look so as to not look dated after a season. If I'm going to spend almost $200 I don't want have to donate them to the goodwill after only a short time period.

As stated by someone else, if you just bum around in jeans then there is no need to spend this much money but if you live in your jeans or even just wear them on the weekends like I do, but want them to FIT you perfectly then you might want to explore the higher-end route. Compliments will be abound if you find the right pair. Now I only wear a belt if I want it as an accessory, not because I need them to hold my pants up, which then makes it bunch in certain places around the waist and not fit right around the thigh area.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

Diesel for my casual (weekend) jeans, and Levis for Brooks Brothers on casual Fridays at the office.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

ada8356 said:


> Well personally, I'll probably avoid all contact with Style Forum based on the one and only thread I saw on there when google searching "Todd Shelton". No worthwhile information from any poster. Lots of flaming and condescension about pretty much everything.


Yeah, what's with those posters over there at Style Forum, do they eat raw meat for breakfast? The posters on AAAC seem to be polite and courteous, while the Style Forum posters cuss each other out for no reason every other post. I like nice and courteous. I'll stay here!!


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

blue suede shoes said:


> Yeah, what's with those posters over there at Style Forum, do they eat raw meat for breakfast? The posters on AAAC seem to be polite and courteous, while the Style Forum posters cuss each other out for no reason every other post. I like nice and courteous. I'll stay here!!


AAAC has more experience.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Levis, Lee and Wrangler. Whatever fit suits you. The 3 originals and no one has improved on them yet that I can tell. Cruiser is right about the experience. Find what fits, get your size, pay for them, wear them for several years. No point in overthinking it or getting verklept.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Here's how I do it. I drive to the nearest Kohls and go to the jeans section, find my brand (Lee), and look through them for a pair in my size. I then take them to the counter and pay for them. If there isn't a line at the counter the entire process in the store only takes about five minutes.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't struggle with the process.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me why I should care if denim is selvage? I've been eyeing Tellason jeans, which sure look nice, but they cost a lot more than 501s. Assuming equal fit (and that's a big assumption), is there anything that makes the Tellason better?


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a clip and link:



> he word "selvedge" comes from the phrase "self-edge", the natural edge of a roll of fabric. As applied to denim, it means that which is made on old-style shuttle looms. These looms weave fabric with one continuous cross thread (the weft) that is passed back and forth all the way down the length of the bolt. As the weft loops back into the edge of the denim it creates this "self-edge" or selvedge. Selvedge is desirable because the edge cannot fray like denim made on a projectile loom that has separate wefts which leave an open edge that must be stitched. This advantage is only realized on one edge of the fabric, however, as the fabric has to be cut to shape and anywhere it is cut the self edge is lost.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denim


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Let me rephrase:
When I was in high school denim choices were simple. There was a choice of brand: Levis, Wrangler, Lee. Maybe Gap and Guess. I bought Levis. Then the choice was very dark, washed, stone washed, acid washed. Buttons, zipper, relaxed. That was basically it. I liked either 501s or hard, dark, Levis that required a lot of breaking in.

Did selvage not exist then? Or was it always around? Is this one of those things that make people feel good about having spent extra money, but makes no significant difference?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

As I understand things. Selvage has been around for as long as denim has, probably longer. It's basically just a way of stopping the fabric from fraying. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selvage

I do believe denim selvage is fairly inexpensive to make as well, after all it's only woven cotton. 
https://www.alibaba.com/product-free/104498572/Men_s_Jeans.html
Deep indigo, Japanese selvage jeans from Turkey, $19-$25 USD a piece wholesale, in lots of 300.

Slap a designer label on them, sell them for $200-$400 each, and that's quite a tidy profit for someone.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

The term "selvage" refers to the outer edges of material woven on the shuttle looms as mentioned at the Wiki link. It does not refer to some "denim of the gods". When humans first started weaving fabric, for the most part it was made by laying thread up and down on a frame of some sort (the warp) and weaving a ball of thread back and forth across the warp (the weft). As the weft was wrapped around the last warp thread and started on the next pass, it formed the selvage. For 1000s of years, all fabric (well, the vast majority) had a selvage edge. The selvage was considered junk, and in fact the main reason it would be kept on a piece of fabric was to save costs by not having to put a finish of some sort on the edge to keep it from fraying. It doesn't matter if you were weaving denim, or wool blankets, or angel coats made from corn silk, they had a self-finished edge called the selvage.

When newer high-speed fabric weaving methods came about 100 years ago, the shuttle was supplanted by a system where an arm passes a single thread of fabric across the warp for each row of weaving. The single thread is cut for each pass, so the edges of the woven fabric could fray if no further finishing were performed. The rapier loom would be an example of this type of loom.

As far as jeans go, I'm sure that 200 years ago when jeans were first being manufactured (Levi Strauss and others "invented" blue jeans circa 1873, but "jean" fabric had been around a lot longer than that), of course they had a selvage edge, there was no other method of semi-automated weaving. And being the good businessman that he was, Levi Strauss saw no reason to cut the selvage off only to have to perform a second operation to prevent the edges from fraying.

Are "selvage" jeans better for some reason? That would be a style decision you'd have to make. I've personally never had a pair of non-selvage fabric jeans start fraying at a fabric edge.

andy b.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*selvage and status*

I've noticed a lot of people have criticized BB for the fact that the line of 501s it sells are not selvage. I'm trying to put in perspective what that means and why so many people think that it was a mistake.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I've noticed a lot of people have criticized BB for the fact that the line of 501s it sells are not selvage. I'm trying to put in perspective what that means and why so many people think that it was a mistake.


Because they are charging $200 for them and there is absolutely no benefit over their regular line other than "made in America."


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Since there are so many jeans fans on this thread, perhaps you can give me some advice...I wear 550s because I have a sprinter's legs and arse (being a sprinter...), but they really don't fit as well as I'd like. 501s are impossibly tight. I'm not interested in Des Igner's jeans. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> Since there are so many jeans fans on this thread, perhaps you can give me some advice...I wear 550s because I have a sprinter's legs and arse (being a sprinter...), but they really don't fit as well as I'd like. 501s are impossibly tight. I'm not interested in Des Igner's jeans. Any suggestions?


Oh, one of these posts. Usually it's about people's drop, or people's amazing haunches....

Get all your clothes custom made. Believe me, I feel your problem. My whole body is chiseled and sinewy and aerodynamic like a plastic toy, with virtually no fat anywhere. Basically I'm the ideal man, the latest model, a big fine paragon of awesome, massively endowed in all ways - I've got a huge um, drop -- and there aren't any prefab clothes that work for me in all the right places.

People, I'm built like you wouldn't believe, mmkay?

Anyway, yeah get 'em made custom


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> Since there are so many jeans fans on this thread, perhaps you can give me some advice...I wear 550s because I have a sprinter's legs and arse (being a sprinter...), but they really don't fit as well as I'd like. 501s are impossibly tight. I'm not interested in Des Igner's jeans. Any suggestions?


Levi's used to offer a service where you'd go to a local Levi's store/outlet and get measured for jeans. Once your pattern was on file you'd just call up and place an order and they'd make you another pair using your pattern. The initial cost was high (at the time, maybe $100), but re-orders were more along the lines of the cost of regular jeans. I don't know if this service is still offered, but since Levi's is selling $200 jeans now, it would seem like a good idea to still offer it.

andy b.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Oh, one of these posts. Usually it's about people's drop, or people's amazing haunches....
> 
> Get all your clothes custom made. Believe me, I feel your problem. My whole body is chiseled and sinewy and aerodynamic like a plastic toy, with virtually no fat anywhere. Basically I'm the ideal man, the latest model, a big fine paragon of awesome, massively endowed in all ways - I've got a huge um, drop -- and there aren't any prefab clothes that work for me in all the right places.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty douchy post and very ungentleman-like of you.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Touche! I mean douche! 

I agree. Certain recurring posts get the best of me sometimes, including the "i can't find clothes for my bod" genre when gratuitously placed in yet another jeans thread. But it's a legitimate problem I'm sure, and deserves thoughtful guidance from someone who knows what he's talking about -- not me.


----------

